# Grooming Time



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Well we tried letting Ginger's fur grow out, but when she started looking "all messed up" within 2 hours of a complete combing and brushing and little bits of everything outside on the grass and pathways sticking to her, we had her trimmed/cut. She looks great and it's a lot less time consuming to brush and comb her now. Not a puppy cut, as we had the groomer leave her back coat somewhat longish, just trimming up the long skirt, feet, backend, belly and a fairly good face trim. She's not a show dog so this made lots more sense. Might even go shorter in the summer time.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's hair. Keep Ginger in whatever style you like. I groom Leo to suit myself and if I change my mind I can go longer or shorter at anytime!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Den&Barb said:


> Well we tried letting Ginger's fur grow out, but when she started looking "all messed up" within 2 hours of a complete combing and brushing and little bits of everything outside on the grass and pathways sticking to her, we had her trimmed/cut. She looks great and it's a lot less time consuming to brush and comb her now. Not a puppy cut, as we had the groomer leave her back coat somewhat longish, just trimming up the long skirt, feet, backend, belly and a fairly good face trim. She's not a show dog so this made lots more sense. Might even go shorter in the summer time.


:amen: to that. Those were my exact sentiments when I clipped my first Hav, Bailey, down at 5 years old. "He's not a show dog, so why am I struggling with keeping him in full coat". Bailey was a challenge to keep looking good in full coat, as he had a curly coat. When I saw how easy his new do was to maintain, I had Tyler clipped down a year later. Now, though, because I don't want Tyler to be standing for any length of time at the groomers after his knee injury, I am going back to full coat in his old age. His coat is very, very easy to maintain, so all is good.

Just do whatever feels good guys because you have only yourselves to please. Whatever works for you is what is right.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> It's hair. Keep Ginger in whatever style you like. I groom Leo to suit myself and if I change my mind I can go longer or shorter at anytime!


Leo always looks so handsome, Pucks104. You do such a great job on him. By the way, do you have a name that you'd like to share or is Pucks104 good for you?


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I tried letting Lilly grow out when I first got her. She was pretty much shaved down then. She also looked good for about five minutes after brushing her and then was a mess the rest of the time. I had to brush and line comb her in the morning and again at night. After one year I decided to cut her into my version of a puppy cut. She is so much easier to brush and I think she looks cuter too!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Second that on Leo too! He is such a cute dog!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Leo always looks so handsome, Pucks104. You do such a great job on him. By the way, do you have a name that you'd like to share or is Pucks104 good for you?


Thank you guys. I groom Leo in a way that I think looks cute. I figure that if life gets really busy and I don't have time for grooming I can always keep him short for awhile and let him grow when I have time. My name is Gena. Gena, pucks104 or whatever is good with me! Often get Jenna so I answer to many.


----------

